# More Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is another dozen pizza cutters I turned today. Handles are walnut, cherry, mesquite, tulip wood and marble wood. All sold but 2 which will one will go to the art gallery and one to the floral/craft store. Lot of fun to make and are heavy duty. Worked all day on these and all finish with Target EM6000 WB lacquer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work there Bernie . Top right is my favorite


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Rick.

But we expect no less from you, Bernie...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great work as as ways Bernie.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Phantastic!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

really nice..
now where is the pizza to test drive then on..


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree with Stick... nice looking on the surface, but the proof will be in the cutting...


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Really beautiful, Bernie. How much do you charge for each? Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work but my favorite is the bowl on the left. What did you use to hollow it out ??


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. 

Stick and Brian I can tell you this they do work well. I ask 5 women about the size of the handles and all said they would like them a little thicker/bigger than the ones you can buy. My wife has arthur in her hands and she said they work great. The blade also unscrews from the handle for cleaning. 

Bill I get $28 for them. I posted them on facebook and got several PM's for 9 more. So guess I will order another dozen. 

Another thing I might mention is buying wood for the handles or other small projects is a crap shoot. Most of the domestic wood I can get kiln dried but to buy exotic wood most of it is has from 28% to 47% moisture which is ok if you are rough turning and then letting it dry out. My problem is people want these small items now. Oh well just some thoughts. 

Gary if you are talking about the vase in my avatar I used a monster elbow system. I love that thing and with arthur in my hands it makes it much easier and more pleasant hollowing these pieces. This is the one I have which I bought about 5 yrs ago. I have both the captured and articulating arm combo with most of the bells and whistles including the laser arm. There are several video's showing how they work. 

Monster Lathe Tools - Monster Articulated Arm / Captive Bar Hollowing System Combo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@BernieW...
I had this idea that you were going to do the test cutting s and I was gonna eat the test product....
ya know.. keep the test table cleared so more testing could be done cycle...
no sense in having a cluttered test bench...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie I know what you are talking about when you buy wood that is listed as dried and surfaced, they did not say how dry or what kind of surface. I use to buy from a guy on ebay and got the best exotics ready to use exactly the thicness listed and he combined shipping the way it should be combined. If he did not have a listing for what you wanted you could contact him and he would make a listing if he had the wood availible. His wife got sick and he had to sell everything to pay the bills so we lost a good sorce of wood at a fair price from a great guy.

Pizza cutter look great Bernie!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bernie.
Very nice project. I am sure you'll sell every piece you make.
BTW, I see your eyes are right after the surgical interventions.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Alexis. Yes the eyes are good now and I am amazed at what I can see now compared to what I had been seeing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Stick I will call you when we do more testing. This last testing we had the wife, grandson and son keeping the testing area clear but will need some help on the next go round.:grin:

Mike I buy from a guy on ebay now that has kiln dried wood mostly in domestic woods but that is most of what I use. It is bad enough to buy the wood and then pay the dadgum shipping. A lot of the exotics I have bought have been pretty wet with 18% to 38% moisture. Don't like using that because it will crack as sure as I am standing here if you go to final size. Those are best roughed out and left to dry then return to the lathe and finish. My problem is everyone wants it now.


----------

